# What the average American spends on halloween



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

According to this article from the National Retail Association (LINKY), the average American spends 78 dollars on Halloween. Something tells me they didn't poll alot of the users on here.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

I am definitely above average.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Yep, do believe we passed that mark already


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Shoot, I spend more than that just on cheap craft paint from Wal-mart, lol


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Oh, I think I spend about $78 dollars. They were talking per week, weren't they?


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

haha scareme. Thats about what I said. My wife posted it on Facebook. I posted take that number divide it in half and add a few zeros and you will be close to what we spent. With a New CFX mask this year, customized, that pretty much blew that 78 dollar budget for the next 19 years.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay above average. But arent we all?


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

If you can do what we do for $78 dollars you need to be shot for holding out on the secret! 
I spend about that in just candy alone. (Never fails the gremlins get into it before Halloween so I end up having to buy more)


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Who the heck did they poll? Although I am proud of myself that I am way below MY average this year. (I'll probably blow that out of the water the day after Halloween at the sales) I am way above the poll results.


----------



## Cal78 (Aug 20, 2012)

Heck, $78, thats just for all The Supplies for My Tombstones, Really Wonder Where they Took this Poll


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Copchick said:


> Who the heck did they poll? Although I am proud of myself that I am way below MY average this year. (I'll probably blow that out of the water the day after Halloween at the sales) I am way above the poll results.


I there with you Copchick. Those day after sales are bad enough. But the worse part is trying to find a place to hide everything. And then trying to remember what and where you hid everything a year later.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

scareme said:


> I there with you Copchick. Those day after sales are bad enough. But the worse part is trying to find a place to hide everything. And then trying to remember what and where you hid everything a year later.


Hoarder! Just kidding. I spent a couple hundred dollars at most the first few years, but this year I've only spent $40 on two huge Funkins and about $30 on the rest of this years supplies. Oh, but the countless hours and the pruney fingers from all the mache. Those are priceless


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

HA! I spent almost double that today on stuff and will drop about that much on candy, not to mention what I've spent already before today. They absolutely did not poll many true haunters. We are definitely not your average bears.


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

I also buy as much day-after stuff as I can reasonably afford (have to hide it from my S.O. though) I agree with GoneFeral- I use the store bought stuff in conjunction with a lot of home made details. and the overworked hands..... definitely "priceless".


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

That doesn't even cover my candy budget...


----------



## Buzz (Aug 26, 2011)

LMAO!
I can spend that in one day!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Wow I spend over 5 times that just on off season storage for stuff that doesn't fit in my 34' moving van, 2 car garage, hearse or any other vacant spot in my house....LOL.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I spent almost the "average" yearly budget just last night, and all I bought was a couple of lights, some great stuff, and 3 par 38 cans to mount lights inside.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I am currently about 15 times that figure, and that's just for this year. Heck I spent that on one mask.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I think we haunters make up for those who spend nothing.  I spend more than that at Home Depot.


----------



## RWB (Oct 16, 2012)

joker said:


> Wow I spend over 5 times that just on off season storage for stuff that doesn't fit in my 34' moving van, 2 car garage, hearse or any other vacant spot in my house....LOL.


This will be my first year for a haunt and yes I've spent over that amount just in storage tubs already.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Spiderclimber said:


> According to this article from the National Retail Association (LINKY), the average American spends 78 dollars on Halloween. Something tells me they didn't poll alot of the users on here.


Hell , I spent that on one trip to Party City two weeks ago for plates, utensils, black lights and other things that were NEEDED.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Okay, the article does state that the "average American" spends 78 bucks on Halloween. I think the issue here is "average". How many of us (people on hauntforum) have said that we are the only ones on our block or street that have any decorations out? How many homes have we passed by each Halloween night and yes they may have their porch light on but no decorations. 

Oh, they may have a pumpkin or two (no offense to Pumpkin5) but that is the extent of their holiday decor. So when they say the average American. The average is that there are more homes that just give out candy or maybe a light or two but that's it. These are the ones I think they are talking about. They may give out candy, and have a lighted pumpkin on the porch. 

But unlike us, they don't do the DANCE!!!!! :jol:


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

holy crap! I'm spending around $1000.... apparently i'm also above average... LOL


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

From "Haunter's Digest"

Still think that Christmas is the only holiday shoppers spend money on? Then time to wake up and smell the hot apple cider! Earlier this month, the Nation Retail Federation released data estimating that 7 in 10 Americans will do something to celebrate Halloween this year. And that’s more than ever been projected before with exceptions that the average spendings will be an average of $80 per person!

And this isn’t just on what people typically think of like Candy and decorations for the house. This is including other activities like attending haunted house attractions, hayrides, and other seasonal activities families do to celebrate Halloween!

From WashingtonExaminer Article

The average consumer this year is expected to spend almost $80 on candy, costumes and cards alone, according to the National Retail Federation. But factoring in other activities like haunted houses and other seasonal attractions, total Halloween spending will hit a frightening $8 billion in the U.S. this year, the federation said.

“Halloween has morphed into a monthlong celebration of the fall,” said federation spokeswoman Kathy Grannis. “The growth in popularity … has only recently begun to get the attention of companies who may not have inserted themselves into the conversation before.”


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

I spend way over 80 bucks LOL every year. I make up 300 candy bags so in candy alone its alot?? I have all my receipts from this year from when I have baught things but I scared to add it all up LOL.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Troll Wizard said:


> Oh, they may have a pumpkin or two (no offense to Pumpkin5)
> But unlike us, they don't do the DANCE!!!!! :jol:


:jol:No offense taken Randy....I am right in there with you guys in the trenches....spending way too much money and time on this, my favorite day of the year.:biggrinkin: And until they come and lock me away.... I will continue to spend too much time and money. Love is a very powerful thing...


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I guess I need a bigger budget. Over the coarse of a year buying materials an such, I spend in the range of $100 to maybe $150. 
Wow, $1000 , must be nice.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Oops, I forgot about my 10' x 10' storage unit. Add that amount on.


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

Not to mention how much we spend if we throw Halloween parties


----------

